# First jarring!



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

So my silver and gold dragon HMPK babies are 8.5 weeks old now, and some have been getting very aggressive. I likely have waited too long to jar some of them, because as you can see in the first picture here, one has already had a bite taken of his fins. :-/

Here are my ten biggest, though. I thought they were all boys when I separated them, but now that I look at the seventh picture up close, I suspect that one is a girl. I may put her back in the tank.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

omg I want one.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!! They look incredible. Can't wait to come see them


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Adorable! You must be one proud mamma!


----------



## anptu1993 (Sep 3, 2013)

They're looking great Deanna!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Woot! You did well, Deanna.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

They look AMAZING Deanna!!!! Definitely want to buy a pretty girl off you for the sorority since I'll have room to squeeze just one more!! :-D


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you all! Lil, I will certainly save you a pretty one!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

We lost two sorority girls recently and would love to buy one of your pretties as well.


----------



## mellcrowl (Jan 20, 2013)

Do you have any females by chance? I'd love a bigger more vivacious female if you have one


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

:-D guess I better let you know to save a pretty girl for me before they're all gone! Loving the colors of the third and fourth ones


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

So cuuute! I'd love a gold dragon male - I'm always eyeing them on Aquabid. Heck, I'd take a female as well...My 30 gallon sorority can house a few more girls. =) 

Good luck with them!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I should have about 60 (I'm assuming half boys and half girls) to go to new homes as soon as they're big enough.

One of the baby boys--the last one in the pictures--already made a little bubble nest! It is so cute!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

:-D that is so adorable!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here is a picture. A few of the pellets I just tried to feed got caught in his nest, but it is still darling.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

That one almost looks like a copper. Is there a noticeable variation in shades of gold?


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

There is, actually. They range from silver to copper to gold to bronze.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

That is cool.

This makes me really want to breed my own. xD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That is the cutest thing ever Deanna! I really like the look of the almost copper-ish bodies with the gold fins, very beautiful! You've done really great with this spawn! Do you think you'll continue the line?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They are amazing! I love that color


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Deanna01 said:


> Here is a picture. A few of the pellets I just tried to feed got caught in his nest, but it is still darling.


My first spawn had a male that made a small bubble nest and the pellets got stuck in his too, lol



View attachment 209170


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I really would like to continue the line, yes. What I plan to do is find the best specimens out of this batch and decide how, working from them, I can improve it.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Even though you can't tell well (it's just an iPhone pic through plastic), this little boy has a green tinge to his copper. He was the third pic I posted....


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful! He's so handsome! I'd love to get that in a girl as well as a regular more solid looking golden girl would be fantastic I think. I love how much variety can be in just one spawn!

How big are they now inches wise?


----------



## anptu1993 (Sep 3, 2013)

That boy is really gorgeous Deanna, I love his colors and scalings!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

That boy was my favorite from the batch on the first page. xD
He almost tempts me back into betta keeping.


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

they are beautiful!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, those are some gorgeous lil' fish! I love all the slight variations, can't decide which I like best.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I jarred up ten more babies today! I know I have 11 pics. One is a duplicate of a little boy who was giving me a grumpy face because I stuck my hand in trying to get him more toward the front of his jar. He is a stubborn little guy!

It really is fascinating to me that there is such an array of metallic shades in this spawn. I love them.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They are soo beautiful!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

That 3rd picture is and absolute gorgeous boy! Wow


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Dawww. #3 is so darn cute. I want him.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

As a bonus, here is Skyewillow's little cutie. This baby--the tiniest of all my fry--had SBD that I simply could not clear up, and rather than euthanize her, I asked Skyewillow if she might be willing to provide her a home. She was, and I jarred the tiny girl so she wouldn't be subject to bullying by her bigger and more agile siblings.

But I checked on her this morning, and her SBD is gone! Her back is still slightly arched, I think from having the SBD for so long at such a young age, but she is able to swim straight now. This is D1AB (D'wannabe [culled])!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here's a late addition to the ones on the previous page:


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Plus a few shots of some of the original ten I jarred, just because they are looking so pretty!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## mellcrowl (Jan 20, 2013)

I am seriously in love! How much will you be asking?


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

wow, makes me want to breed my bettas. They are amazing!!! Well done


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Very nice what did the parents look like? I love the one with the green blue and yellow fins So cool.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You will have no problem selling them they look really nice! Please add me to the list. I probably would be more likely to want a girl but depending on space when you sell I might want a male also.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you all. I am so pleased to have done well with this first spawn so far!

The parents are both imports from Thailand. The father is a silver mustard dragon, and the mother is a gold dragon with gorgeous form. You can see some pictures of them spawning here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=226410&highlight=silver+mustard

And honestly, I haven't thought about what to ask for the babies. I paid a fair amount for the parents, but I honestly am unsure how to price their offspring.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Grr. This little golden boy (and this is NOT the best pic of him--he's actually very pretty) is the smartest, fastest, craftiest boy in the whole bunch. I thought I would never catch him to jar him, but I finally did....

Stubborn little git.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

:-D he does have a stubborn little face!!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. He seems to have a real attitude


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow their coloring is really pretty!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is just a phone picture, and he's not flaring, but I have to say...I love this shade of metallic green that some of these babies have.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

God I'm in love. He looks even better on here!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

You should see him in person, Tilli! He looks way better than this pic, even!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Uggg yeah, I want him haha


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Omg, I am so excited to see them in person! I can't get over their color.


----------



## SuperLaz (Sep 20, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------

